# Eurostar Overnight Services



## Anderson (Nov 21, 2018)

I was poking at timetables for another trip and I stumbled across a little tidbit: Apparently, Eurostar is running a once-a-week overnight service from London (Euston) to the French Alps this winter.  I can't say as the idea thrills me (9-10 hours in a daytime seat as far as I can tell), but it's interesting to see this pop up on the timecard all the same.
https://content-static.eurostar.com/documents/UK_timetable.pdf


----------



## jis (Nov 21, 2018)

You meant to say “Eurostar ran” since that timetable is of winter 2017-18.

They have them on schedule this year too. They basically consist of a Eurostar ride from London to Paris Gare du Nord, a transfer by RATP to Gare de Lyon and then a ride on an SNCF service to the Alps. The whole thing can just be booked through Eurostar.

They run only F,S,Su, and service starts second week of December this year AFAICT.

Also BTW Eurostar does not operate from London Euston. They operate from London St. Pancras International.


----------



## slasher-fun (Nov 22, 2018)

jis said:


> They have them on schedule this year too. They basically consist of a Eurostar ride from London to Paris Gare du Nord, a transfer by RATP to Gare de Lyon and then a ride on an SNCF service to the Alps. The whole thing can just be booked through Eurostar. ﻿﻿﻿﻿


Absolutely not, Eurostar trains do run all the way between London and Bourg St Maurice. Same goes for the Thalys Amsterdam - Bourg St Maurice services before you ask.

SNCF also run a few overnight TGV to the Alps on school holidays, as they've been trying hard over the last years to get rid of their sleeper rolling stock. They also have a year-round night TGV, between Paris Montparnasse and Brest on Sundays (TGV 8657).

That's much more common in Germany, a few IC and ICE trains are run overnight by DB (besides the Nightjet run by ÖBB).


----------



## jis (Nov 22, 2018)

I was just saying what I got when I tried to book a overnight trip on Eurostar to Bourge St Maurice in December. There may be other days when a direct overnight Eurostar runs. Maybe you can help us by showing a timetable entry for this winter for such a day.


----------



## Anderson (Nov 23, 2018)

https://fl-cdn.scdn1.secure.raxcdn.com/files/sites/891/ski-train-timetable-2018-19-temp-932fb800-1aae-420a-aea5-d9bc55f269ba.pdf


----------

